# How do you drink coffee and why?



## WoodsDweller (Jun 15, 2016)

Delivery vessel excluded how do you like your coffee? 

Black? Cream and sugar? Cream no sugar? Sugar no cream? Instant? Coffee maker? percolator? Etc?

How and why?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes
Coffee maker
Grind ma beans
French Press
Drive thru (when I am spoiling myself)
Sugar and cream
Sometimes honey
Every morning, 4 out of 7 after noons (workin' 2 jobs)

I love the flavor, I love the warm feeling, I love the smell.
I could drink good coffee black.
If I had to give up coffee or cigarettes, I'd probably, no definitely quit smoking.


----------



## WoodsDweller (Jun 15, 2016)

I prefer a good old school percolator on top of a cast iron wood stove in winter. Slow but good. In summer it's usually an electric percolator. 

Sometimes black. Sometimes cream and sugar. Depends on the day reallu


----------



## WolfeMomma (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm pretty basic when it comes to coffee, 
We just buy folgers in bulk at sams. I use a regular coffee maker
Usually I just put milk in it. But since recently I have started having lactose 
Problems. So now I put vanilla almond milk in my coffee.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

At home- black
Away from home- fancy "coffee drink"

I like the flavor. Sometimes it's for the warmth.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Roast my own beans. Grind and use an areopress. Cream and sugar and very strong.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I have tried to recreate the perked coffee my grandma made on the stove.....to no avail. 
I think that is a huge part of the appeal for me, it's a comfort drink.
I like it on the strong side with a bit of sugar and cream.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Roast my own beans. Grind and use an areopress. Cream and sugar and very strong.


I love the aeropress, but find it uses so much coffee grinds compared to a pour through Mellitta style filter that I only use it for a special brew in the late afternoon. No sugar for me, but I do love heavy cream.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

DH makes wonderful, strong chicory and French roast coffee. I can drink it hot with vanilla almond milk and flavored creamer, or iced the same way. I also make a cold brew decaff that I drink at night....really love my coffee.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Coffeemaker or electric percolator

Milk and maple syrup. Or sugar when the syrup is out
Sometimes with vanilla extract. Or aniseed. Or cardomum pods


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Hot with cream all day long. 
Fresh ground beans, regular coffeemaker.

I drink it because I like the taste. Plus the caffeine helps keep my migraines at bay (as well as keeping me from killing annoying people).


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Um..
French Press (insulated stainless steel with handle so it can sit on my desk and stay hot)
Cream and sugar.

And I drink it for the taste.
I see no difference in my morning if I skip it. I am one of 'those' people. I wake up perky and ready to roll. Chatty even.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I make it strong the day before, and when it cools I put it in the refrigerator. I like it cold with vanilla flavored creamer. Sometimes I like to add a half shot of cheap tequila. Figure there is no point in wasting the good tequila in vanilla flavored creamed coffee.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

chickenista said:


> I see no difference in my morning if I skip it. I am one of 'those' people. I wake up perky and ready to roll. Chatty even.


Hehe.
I'm quite the opposite. I am grumpy and slow even with a coffee IV.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Made my first batch of cold brew coffee. I think I may have found my new vice. Smooth and almost no bitterness. I think I may be able to cut out the sugar.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

I used to hate anything with coffee in it. Then I worked at a coffee bar for a few years, and got myself addicted to those fancy flavored coffee drinks.

At $4 a pop, there was no way I could afford them very often, so I make my own.

Start with the beans. I usually buy 8 O'Clock brand, because I've found it to be a good balance between quality and price. I tried several brands before, and they ranged from "good" to "terrible" to "get it out of the house, NOW!!!!!"

I buy whole beans, and mix them depending on what flavor I want. 75-80% something dark and strong, 20-25% flavored. Hazelnut flavor is my default, although sometimes I go with another. I grind the beans while the water is heating, using a turkish grinder that I got from Goodwill. 

My iced mocha recipe calls for half a cup of really strong coffee. I brew using a single-serving french press, found here: https://www.amazon.com/Portable-Fre...&sr=8-10&keywords=single+serving+french+press

After the coffee has brewed, and I've squeezed as much of it as I can from the grounds, it's time to mix my drink! I use Ovaltine brand milk chocolate mix, roughly a pint and a half of whole milk, a teaspoon of cream, and some ice cubes. Mix everything together, and sip slowly throughout the morning.

It's become my ritual every morning.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

We use a drip coffee maker, but I really like percolators. Set it up the night before on the timer - wake up and drink. Me - black, DH - goat's milk. I don't like any flavors added to my coffee - I like the flavor just like it is. Summer - over ice.


----------



## WoodsDweller (Jun 15, 2016)

mzgarden said:


> We use a drip coffee maker, but I really like percolators. Set it up the night before on the timer - wake up and drink. Me - black, DH - goat's milk. I don't like any flavors added to my coffee - I like the flavor just like it is. Summer - over ice.



What is DH?


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

WoodsDweller said:


> What is DH?


Short for "Dear Husband".

There's also DW, DD, and DS commonly used, for wife, daughter, and son, respectively.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I use a Melita, one cup a day with 3-4 sugars and 3-4 creams. If I am out and order coffee, I tell them to "fix it like they would for a 9 year old" and it generally tastes ok. I *seldom* order coffee when out because it usually tastes horrible. Oh, and a favorite coffee is Community Dark Roast.

Mon


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I spent the first 16 years of my life cultivating my vices and all the rest of my life having to shed most of them.  There are two I refuse to give up, and my morning cup of coffee is one of them. One large cup per day only, no more and no less, same routine for decades.

For the past 32 years, Iâve purchased whole bean French roast coffee from this company: http://www.sloroasted.com/

They started as a tiny one-man roasting operation in my back yard by a fellow who loved coffee and was bored in retirement. He and his wife grew the business into quite the going concern, but the important thing to me is theyâve never compromised on the quality of their product as theyâve grown.

I grind the beans fresh and fine each morning, then use a manual pour-over Melitta cone with a reusable steel filter (donât like the taste of paper) to brew. I make it strong, strong, strong. As the coffee seeps through the cone, I heat Â¾ cup of 1% milk in my mug in the microwave. Hereâs a picture, because I know youâre just dying of curiosity.  (I happen to have this photo because my late husband had a matching mug that got broken, and I was trying to chase down a replacement with the manufacturerâ¦ no joy.) I took the photo in 2005 and still have the same mug at my side as I write this.













When the milk is hot, I top it up with the fresh-brewed coffee. More of a latte, really. No sugar or other sweetener. Thus fortified, the morning is complete and worth living! That's why I do it.

Iâd give up a lot of other things before I gave up my daily cuppa.


----------



## alabamagal (Jun 12, 2016)

I have enjoyed frozen and iced coffees for quite some time, but I have just recently discovered my newfound love for cold-brewed coffee. It is amazing! Instead of purchasing from my old buddy Starbucks, I know make my own for sooo much cheaper. 

I have only used 8 o'clock brand ground coffee so far. Cold-brew it. Add some ice, whole milk, sugar free caramel syrup, and a little sweet n' low. 

It's SO yummy and doesn't bother my stomach at all, which is one thing the cold-brew is known for. 



Sourdough said:


> I make it strong the day before, and when it cools I put it in the refrigerator. I like it cold with vanilla flavored creamer. Sometimes I like to add a half shot of cheap tequila. Figure there is no point in wasting the good tequila in vanilla flavored creamed coffee.


Sourdough - Have you tried cold-brewing? It actually extracts more of the flavor and less acid from the coffee if you are chilling it anyway. 



painterswife said:


> Made my first batch of cold brew coffee. I think I may have found my new vice. Smooth and almost no bitterness. I think I may be able to cut out the sugar.


THIS Painterswife!  It's SO good!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I was over 30 before I picked up the coffee habit, but now I need a cup or two to get moving. Arabica beans, medium roast. 8 o'clock, Dunkin, original Maxwell House will do. I like some more expensive kinds but my dad drinks so much coffee I don't usually buy them. Sugar, no cream. Vanilla sugar when I have it. It's the last hurrah of the vanilla beans from homemade vanilla extract.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Most days, drip at home and work. Lots. Sometimes at farm on weekend, I light a fire in the wood stove in the old milkhouse to boil water in a blue speckled pot and toss in grounds. Makes an interesting dark cup of coffee that I can chew. It's the cowboy way.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Raeven said:


> I spent the first 16 years of my life cultivating my vices and all the rest of my life having to shed most of them.  There are two I refuse to give up, and my morning cup of coffee is one of them. One large cup per day only, no more and no less, same routine for decades.
> 
> For the past 32 years, I&#8217;ve purchased whole bean French roast coffee from this company: http://www.sloroasted.com/
> 
> ...



No one is going to ask about the second one?

Thanks--too much coffee here.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a cheap ($20) drip coffee maker at home and buy Maxwell House grounds in tins. I put two spoonfuls of maple syrup and a splash of milk in the cup. 

When I"m out and about it's a Tim's small double double. Canadians will know what I mean. 

I drink coffee because I like it and it's kind of a part of the routine. I"m not a coffee connoisseur by any means, if someone buys coffee I will drink it black, sugar, cream, milk, whatever and not complain about it. When I"m making my own I make it a certain way but otherwise I"m not fussy.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

WoodsDweller said:


> Delivery vessel excluded how do you like your coffee?
> 
> Black? Cream and sugar? Cream no sugar? Sugar no cream? Instant? Coffee maker? percolator? Etc?
> 
> How and why?


All of the above plus love Starbucks "burnt" flavor but buy Trader Joe's Espresso to brew as everyday coffee - 1 large scoop per cup. I also buy in bulk Starbucks Via Italian Roast and Decaf (for DH) as we travel a ton and I am sick to death of poor coffee. Add one of these little packets to hot water or to the rotgut coffee and it is bliss.

Pretty much drink it any way it is available with the help of VIA.
Life is too short to drink weak poor coffee.


*Love*:
cream (rarely use but love it!)
raw sugar, coconut sugar, agave, honey, maple syrup (favorite) in coffee
black at times
use std. coffee maker flat bottom, but have Wood stove percolator, electric percolator, French press

WHY? Because I love the smell, taste and feel of a warm coffee cup. I loved iced coffee in any form - sweetened or not, cream or not. Makes me sharper (my DH guarantees it!) 

Tried to give it up for LENT one year and on the 3rd day, Dh appeared at bedside with steaming cup of coffee and said that I had to choose another sacrifice as I was too crabby all day without it! Love him


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Bret said:


> No one is going to ask about the second one?
> 
> Thanks--too much coffee here.


ROFL!! Much more fun to speculate, don't you think? :shocked:

I'll bet you could come up with at least half a dozen that might suit.  I'll let you use your imagination, and thanks for the morning giggle!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I drink 4 cups of a morning..one mug. Folgers, 4 scoops in a drip Mr.Coffee Maker. 3 Sweet N Low packets and 1 TBS. Carnation original creamer. My Grandmother boiled hers in a pan on the stove,kept it ALL DAY...always grounds in the bottom of the cup.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

I am not particularly picky, but am not a fan of Kuregs - I think they are highly acidic, and taste burnt.

I have been enjoying putting some cinnamon, nutmeg and a tiny dash of clove in my fresh-ground prior to brewing, with fresh cream and vanilla - very decadent.

I am also a big fan of cuban espresso: the grounds are combined with sugar in the press before it is pulled. I like it combined with steamed milk so i have something to sip through the morning - typically, it will just come as a small shot.


----------



## Montana_Ranches (Feb 22, 2017)

A nice hot cup of coffee gets me up and moving in the mornings. Sometimes I'll just drink black coffee and if I'm having a sweet tooth in the morning I'll drop a little honey in my cup. There's nothing quite like waking up to the smell of a freshly brewed pot of coffee.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Basic Mr. Coffee machine, Folgers Classic Roast (sometimes mixed with decaf), with either cream and sugar (the real thing) or French Vanilla creamer (usually Baileys but sometimes something else). That's my typical. Can't take it black. But considering a Keurig. Have used them other places and I've liked them pretty well. 

FWIW, I've had both tea and hot cocoa from a Keurig, both were excellent. Haven't tried that with my Mr. Coffee, don't think I could do it.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Basic Mr.Coffee pot. Camping Blue Speckled Granite Ware. Straight up black. Once in great while with Pumpkin spice coffee creamer.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Cold brew only works with quality coffee and it uses lot more coffee grounds than hot brewing. Its very good though. 

I used to buy green coffee beans, roast them, grind them, etc. But prices went up.

My fallback anymore is Eight O'Clock whole bean, but last bag I got wasnt up to usual standards. Right now my favorites are the Honduras and Peru Organic whole bean coffees at Aldi. Better than Eight O'Clock, but similar price. Aldi changes varieties often and quality goes downhill while after they are introduced. I suspect the supplier cant really afford to continue supplying high quality at contracted low price. So I enjoy while they are a bargain. But seriously right now the Honduras and Peru is some really top notch coffee for bargain price. The Honduras maybe wee bit better than the Peru.

Oh I have my own way making hot brew coffee. I heat water in pan until I see small bubbles but before it boils. Turn off heat. Stir in coffee grounds, strain. Drink. Hey it works for me. I really am not fan of the electric drip machines. And cooked coffee not worth drinking unless you heavily doctor it. Hey if caffeine were my goal, cheap tea or caffeine pills would be lot more economical. Coffee either tastes good or its not worth the bother. 

I still remember when canned coffee was good quality, but that was back when companies like Folgers were independent coffee companies and it wasnt just all about marketing and maximizing profit as part of some conglomerate food company. They actually cared about quality. Last decent canned coffee I had was brand called Martinson. Regional brand, think still coffee company, not part of some conglomerate food company.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

In the mornings I drink a cup at the office using k-cups. I drink black in the morning because I don't eat anything with calories before lunch. I don't want to break my daily after dinner + 8hr sleep + morning fast. Coffee is also an appetite suppressant so that is handy. After the whole intermittent fasting period I'll drink it with cream (real cream) no sugar. Occationally if I'm eating at a restaurant I'll request butter for the coffee. It's a good conversation starter if the waitress is cute


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

How do I drink coffee?

I have been threatening to haul off and put it in IV bag and get over with, lol

All kidding aside, I love a cup made with the French Press so much that I have one in my Bug-Out bag, along with coffee. Plus a double handful of roasted coffee beans for when I run out of regular coffee. Having a few coffee beans in my stash would make a SHTF situation more tolerable. In a pacifier kind of way, I would feel better to suck on a coffee bean and roll it between my teeth to extract tiny bits of caffeine as I contemplate my fate or good fortune, whichever way it falls. (It certainly would help with the coffee withdrawal process as well.)



.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

WoodsDweller said:


> Delivery vessel excluded how do you like your coffee?
> 
> Black? Cream and sugar? Cream no sugar? Sugar no cream? Instant? Coffee maker? percolator? Etc?
> 
> How and why?


I used to grind my own beans, not very often anymore though.
Artisan roasted coffees, try to avoid the cheap stuff.
I like it strong, very strong. "Mom crack" strong, its the only thing that keeps me going some days!
I use regular coffee maker in town and french press at the Homestead.
With milk and hot cocoa mix in it...
By the quart Mason jar full!
Because, Mom crack!
No, I am not kidding.


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm pretty particular about my coffee. Currently my go to brand has been Lavazza's Perfetto. Generally I cold brew mine for two to three days but I will use the Keurig if I'm in a hurry. With a tablespoon of sugar, splash of cream and a pour of coconut milk. Normally not in a mug but a tall glass. 

I don't care for Starbucks, Peet's, Or any fast foods coffee. The best coffee I've ever had was made at a place called Yellow Leaf located in Prescott Valley Arizona. So if your ever the area stop by there.


----------



## yetavon (May 8, 2017)

After many years of using a regular coffee maker, Got the DW a Keurig for Christmas. Percolator on the stove for camping.
A splash of milk if its available. DW likes hers creamy and SWEET....


----------



## Maria (Apr 24, 2003)

I've never been able to drink coffee. Every single time I've tried resulted in agonizing stomach cramps.

I'm kind of envious of my husband. He drinks a whole thermos-full per day and it always smells so good. 

But it's poison to me.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

WoodsDweller said:


> Delivery vessel excluded how do you like your coffee?
> 
> Black? Cream and sugar? Cream no sugar? Sugar no cream? Instant? Coffee maker? percolator? Etc?
> 
> How and why?


I love our kurig coffee maker. It gives me choices and since I usually only drink one cup a day I don't have a lot of waste. No cream no sugar, but a healthy dose of Ryan's Irish creme gives it a nice boost. Love them Irish cows!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm simple really, Folgers medium roast with vanilla creamer


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Maxwell House Intense Bold in my Kurig. Don't add anything.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

My favorite answer to "how do you like your coffee?" was about 10 years ago, a young fellow who owed me some money had the option to work it off, so he came by the house mid-morning, middle of February, and helped me plant onions. I drink coffee all day, every day, so when I went in to get another cup, I asked him. 

"I like my coffee just like I like my women......cold and bitter"


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Oregon1986 said:


> I'm simple really, Folgers medium roast with vanilla creamer


Sounds about like me. 

When I started drinking it, it was in a little restaurant that we frequented for breakfast. And since I liked their coffee, I asked what it was. Folgers Classic Roast, I think they said. Have pretty much stuck with Folgers every since. Mostly, we use the HalfCaff, though, as neither of us really want as much caffeine. And we have a small container of decaf for when we want a cup in the evenings, which isn't too often, so it lasts a good while.

Have been tempted to go the Keurig route a couple of times. I've had some good coffee from those. But what can I say, I'm cheap. The Folgers in the $20 Mr. Coffee works out to under $0.10 a mug, which is actually almost 2 cups in true measurement. The actual coffee, I think is somewhere between $0.06 and $0.07 for the actual coffee. The rest is cream and a few drops of vanilla/stevia in there for just a hint of something special.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I was given a Keurig for Christmas one year and I really do like it. Mine came with a reusable k-cup filter so I don't have to spend the 69 cents each pod costs where I live. I always drink mine black and I love a dark roast. If I have coffee in a restaurant and it's just okay I will add a tsp of cream to smooth it out. 
I generally have one cup a day, in the morning.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I have one to two cups in the morning with cream and that is it. More than that and I get jittery and even more honery than usual, as hard as that is to believe. My wife and 17 year old daughter are coffee fiends. I don't even want to think what a mess I would be in if I drank as much as they do. 

Costco, Kirkland brand coffee is makes their prolific habit financially feasible. And it is wonderful coffee.

We have a Keurig somewhere gathering dust. The primary is some Cuisanart thing with a tank that holds the brewed coffee and keeps it hot. The downside to my family is the tank isn't big enough.....


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Automatic drip. Either Folgers or Maxwell House. Hot and black. Percolated is better but I'm too impatient to get my fix in the morning to wait for it.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

I prefer it like my women, dark and strong  

No cream, no sugar, and don't care if it's instant, Kurig, perc, drip, gas station, etc.

I go through about a pot a day


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

We do a French press with the Italian lavazza brand coffee, half and half, no sugar. 

I really want an automatic pot but the quality of the French press is very vey good.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm looking for a way to use an IV and inject a couple cups before I try to get out of bed.


----------



## Ladyleo191 (May 25, 2009)

I prefer a percolator, but since I'm always in a hurry for coffee, I use a drip coffeemaker.
I found a nice brand of coffee a few years ago...Santo Domingo. I drink my coffee black and this brand doesn't get bitter as it sits in the pot for a couple of hours. Stronger, but not bitter.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Wife is a two cup dark roast in the morning and then she can function coffee drinker.
I am up at 4 a.m. ready to go and don't touch the stuff. If the sun would come up any sooner I could be done with my day and in bed by dinner. Maybe I need coffee for after work....


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Perked, strong and black.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Four cups of strong black coffee before I can think in the morning. Looking for a way to IV it straight in.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't, can't stand the taste. I've had about 4 cups in my 61 years on this planet. On those 4 cups I had to cool it down and add tons of sugar which tells me I really wanted a Coke.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

mnn2501 said:


> I don't, can't stand the taste. I've had about 4 cups in my 61 years on this planet. On those 4 cups I had to cool it down and add tons of sugar which tells me I really wanted a Coke.


I used to think the same thing... for about 50 years. And then, in a moment of greed (when the coffee was free with breakfast and the juice was an extra $2), I discovered that I like it. I like it with lots of cream (I use heavy whipping cream) and a little stevia and vanilla and/or chocolate extract. (I'd love to be using Baileys of one variety or another but I can't have the sugar.)

I did find out that I don't like all brands as well as others. I typically like Folgers where I know a lot of others don't care for it as much. I also don't typically make it strong enough to float an egg, as my dad likes to say.


----------

